# Navarre Pier, 07-08-2010



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

After reading the fishing reports for Monday and Tuesday at NavarrePier.com – Navarre Beach Fishing Pier website, we decided to give it a try. Upon getting up this morning and seeing the Wednesday report, no Kings or Spanish caught and the water was muddy, we still ventured out there. My sisters and I arrived there at 5am, there was a very slight northerly breeze and past the breakers on the beach it was slow rolling 1-2 ft waves. There wasn't an east or west current, it seemed like the wave action was carrying free-lined dead baits to the south. The water had cleared up a lot from yesterday's mud but there was June Grass all about with the Sargassum, not too cumbersome unless you were leaving bait out for a while in it. Baits caught were large Lys, a few Hardtail, Crazy-fish which I think only a Shark could love and one baby Bonita about 7 inches long. About 9am, the very soft breeze shifted coming outta the west, but it wasn't enough to keep the yellow flies off ya or give any reprieve from the stifling heat. That's when the Kings started slowly biting. Someone said they saw a school of Bonita, that's when the baby Bo was caught. I did see the school of Jack Crevalle, they kept teasing us making small circles around the pier, but they wouldn't bite on anything thrown at them. There were 2 King Macs landed, several Sharks various sizes (all were released or cut-off at the pilings), 1 Sea Turtle which was gently returned back, Ladyfish, Needlefish, Catfish, a Whiting and a small Spadefish. We fished on the Octagon, so I may have missed some fish caught at the shallow end of the pier. At 10am, Porpoises had arrived on both sides of the pier doing their slow meandering swim, so peaceful to watch. By then even the short breaks we took under our beach umbrella weren't enough to combat the heat and slow bites, so we called it a day and left them out there to grow bigger.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great report thx! I'm heading over there Saturday morning. I hope to get into some hardtails.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice report


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

A day fishing definatly beats a day at home! thanks for the report


----------

